# what kind of tree?



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi we have lots of trees bordering our paddock and I dont know what kind they are but thier seeds look something like this:
does anyone have an idea what kind of trees they are and if they are toxic to horses? thanks.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Those are maples. Shouldn't be toxic to horses.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Those are maples. Shouldn't be toxic to horses.


 Maples? I didnt know that. their leaves dont look like maple, though. (shrugs) well, maybe its a different kind then. thanks for the fast reply seedracer.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

As long as it's not a Red Maple Tree it should be fine... Red Maple Tree's are very toxic to horses.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The red maple is poisonous to horses - yours probably isnt but you should check the leaves which are different as I think the seeds are very similar
http://www.agnr.umd.edu/news/article.cfm?id=0fbcf86f0a5a5a8f00808e07078e1e43


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Are the seeds more of a beige color all over (with some green tints) or do they have a pinkish hue?

I would be dang sure double checking the leaves to make sure that it wasn't a red maple. If it's a regular maple, though, it's fine.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I was going off the color the OP posted. Red maple seeds have a red tinge to them. Regular maples aren't toxic.

I have a black cherry tree that needs cutting down. I'm getting ready to fence in the area where it's located, and I don't want my horses chewing on the tree or eating the fruit. Black cherry is also highly toxic to horses.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Are the seeds more of a beige color all over (with some green tints) or do they have a pinkish hue?
> 
> I would be dang sure double checking the leaves to make sure that it wasn't a red maple. If it's a regular maple, though, it's fine.


 The seeds are green and then they turn beige. the leaves are sort of "oval" shaped.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

In the spring, OP, walk the border of your pasture and take a good close look - yes, it's true that the Red Maple and _all _Cherry trees are very toxic to horses! The toxin is called,_ Cyanide_._ Very bad_ for horses to ingest. Anthocyanin is the pigment that causes them to be red. I probably have similar deciduous trees as you do in my region, and have had to cut down a few for safety's sake! When the leaves appear and you're not certain, don't hesitate to post some photos, and we'll be happy to help! There are lots of easy to follow tree I.D. books at the library as well


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> The seeds are green and then they turn beige. the leaves are sort of "oval" shaped.


I'm not sure you're matching the seeds you posted correctly with "oval" shaped leaves - oval shaped, (long oval?) would be beech, chestnut, or cherry (the bark of wild cherry trees looks kind've like "dark potato chips") the photo you posted, however, was definately maple. Nonetheless, the main thing to be cautious of are the Red Maple and all Cherry trees.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok here are some of the actual seeds:










I really hope its not red maple because that would be quite a few trees to cut down.:hide: I just wish this snow would go away! we just got another foot dumped on us yesterday.:-(

Is this red maple? If I remember correctly, the leaves looked something like this... not 100% sure though.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

....or maybe it's this?


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm 99.9% sure that's a Red Maple leaf. I'd have to look back at your original post, but did you say these were bordering your pasture, or in the pasture?


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> ....or maybe it's this?


Those are not maple leaves - possibly ash.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Hornbeam Maples have oval leaves, Acer carpinifolium.
Acer triflorum has oval leaves Three flower maple
Acer negundo has a compound leaf of 3-5 oval leaflets. Boxelder maple

The red maple fruit mature in May, so if the fruit is still on the tree this time of the year it is probably not a red maple.

Here is a good site for identification:

http://www.hort.uconn.edu/plants/a/acerub/acerub1.html


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Northernstar said:


> I'm 99.9% sure that's a Red Maple leaf. I'd have to look back at your original post, but did you say these were bordering your pasture, or in the pasture?


 what about the second picture?
 I think it was those... the trees are bordering our pasture. but they are really old and the branches hang over the pasture fence.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Northernstar said:


> Those are not maple leaves - possibly ash.


 The site i got the pic from said they were maple...
Here:Winged Seed Pods And Leaves From A Maple Tree Stock Photography - Image: 14861812


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> what about the second picture?
> I think it was those... the trees are bordering our pasture. but they are really old and the branches hang over the pasture fence.


This may be ash, and if so, you'll be just fine! One way to identify an ash tree in winter, is that the top branches resemble a "giant umbrella" opened up. White ash is easy, because the bark looks like long "diamond shapes".


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> Ok here are some of the actual seeds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is close but the petiole, leaf stem should be more red.

Acer rubrum


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Hornbeam Maples have oval leaves, Acer carpinifolium.
> Acer triflorum has oval leaves Three flower maple
> Acer negundo has a compound leaf of 3-5 oval leaflets. Boxelder maple
> 
> ...


Yes the seeds are still on the trees but not all of them. I'm pretty sure they have the oval leaves like in that picture i posted. I'll double check the pasture in spring.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know, OP, but would have to dig into my tree guides for that. The photo showing the long (eliptical) leaves resemble maple seeds/ash leaves.... the website you posted was rather puzzling, as I've never seen maple leaves identified as that. I would suggest a good "Trees Of Canada" field guide in the nature section of your local library, rather than the web. Good luck


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

this website says ash trees have similar seeds...
Arbopedia | Arbopals I'll double check the pasture just to make sure.
Last year we had my horse in that paddock and there were lots of leaves on the grass but Duke didnt get sick. Does that mean that those trees arent toxic? 
Thanks everyone!


----------

